# Just picked up my "new" car- Audi A1- Scratch and pic attached



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

From the main dealer- it's a nice car but I noticed a scratch on pickup this AM and dealer said it was compound... I knew it wasn't...

Now he's saying the whole side of the car will need spraying- I really don't want this and quite frankly would rather a bit of financial compensation. Does this sound fair?

Also the rear window has tons of scratches but I'll live with that...


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Any reason you don't want it re spraying? I know it's time without your car (hopefully you'll have a loan car though) and it will be fully rectified at their cost before you take it away "happy" with the scratch


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've seen horror resprays...... And a whole side painted on an 8 month old car is not what I'd like...


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If it's done by the dealer it will still keep its bodywork warranty, if corrosion should occure because of it they know you know about it and didn't have it rectified it will void your warranty claim.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The scratch would annoy me. It's not just a small scratch.

Personally if you pointed out the fault, and the salesman told you it was compound, you'd have an argument that you've been mis-sold. I'd personally look to reject the car.

I wouldn't accept compensation as I wouldn't be happy with that scratch.

If the car was painted well you'd never likely know. The problem is that too many painters wouldn't do a job good enough.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As Kerr points out, I too would reject the car, it's your hard earned cash after all.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A repaint at a dealers..... Yeah that will be great........NOT


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Rejecting seems a bit much though... It's a fair scratch but the rest is immaculate.... Well bar the window!!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> If it's done by the dealer it will still keep its bodywork warranty, if corrosion should occure because of it they know you know about it and didn't have it rectified it will void your warranty claim.


This is the reason I'd get them to respray. If you're then not happy with the respray job then you can inspect it on return from the body shop and say you're not happy. Why is having a whole side painted worse than having exposed metal and leaving your car looking worse for wear from day one and exposed to the elements?

I'd get it painted chap


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Any paint also makes it look like it's been involved in an accident which is another reason wy I don't like it.

Its not a deep scratch but its not hairline... It'll also be wrapped in a few months (business venture) but still...


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

It's booked in- leaving a scratch this long does seem silly and they will also replace the glass.

They just told me to stop stressing and that it will be done to a factory standard. What else could I do!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When you drop the car in for the work, tell the service manager that you aren't getting stressed, but that you naturally assume "factory standard" to mean that you shouldn't be able to tell its been resprayed, from any distance, from any angle, under any light. 

And if it fails that test, you will, naturally , reject the repair and take it to an independent spray shop at their cost..... 

That should focus their minds.. Lol 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it just the light in the pic or is the panel gap full of compound dust?

Chris


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is it just the light in the pic or is the panel gap full of compound dust?
> 
> Chris


Full of compound dust!


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

A lot of dealers also say "it's a used car"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

For info is this a brand new car or a used car ?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

sat1983 said:


> I've seen horror resprays...... And a whole side painted on an 8 month old car is not what I'd like...





182_Blue said:


> For info is this a brand new car or a used car ?


8 months old by looks of things


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I should really read the whole. Post lol, anyway if it was me I would walk away and buy another one of the many many A1s for sale.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> I should really read the whole. Post lol, anyway if it was me I would walk away and buy another one of the many many A1s for sale.


It just seems extreme- the front end is immaculate- who's to say the next one didn't have paintwork done to it too I guess? Or there something else wrong with it.

Can you even reject a car for one scratch that they have promised to fix??


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I'd only wrap OEM paint. You could be looking at doing it all again should you remove the wrap that you're intent on having.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Surrey Sam said:


> Personally I'd only wrap OEM paint. You could be looking at doing it all again should you remove the wrap that you're intent on having.


How so? Ive heard this- but it does need to be wrapped as part of my business!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sat1983 said:


> It just seems extreme- the front end is immaculate- who's to say the next one didn't have paintwork done to it too I guess? Or there something else wrong with it.
> 
> Can you even reject a car for one scratch that they have promised to fix??


When buying a used car you have to accept wear and tear. The car won't be perfect and it's your job to make sure the car has no obvious defects. That's scratches, dents and cosmetic stuff. They don't affect the function or roadworthness of the car.

However, you questioned if it was a scratch and was told it was compound. This is the big get out for me. What you were told wasn't true.

Getting the side of a car is a pretty big thing. Colours like that are also quite difficult to colour match.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm confused as to whether it should be fixed..... As it will be wrapped with the company wrap it will be protected.

However I dont want it to rust under there!!! The scratch does catch my nail but not by much- will it rust in time?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd wrap it and let it go, make a fuss for some free servicing at the dealer and let the wrappers get to work, if you wrap new paint it can cause serious problems when the wrap is taken off. You'll never see it in your ownership if the car is wrapped and it's unlikely the scratch is down to the metal anyway. When the car is sold either run a touch up down it or leave it, it'll be an old car by then, damage happens.

Kerr is right, I would be bothered that you were told it was compound but it is actually a scratch. The door jam does look to be full of polish dust in that picture as well.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sat1983 said:


> It just seems extreme- the front end is immaculate- who's to say the next one didn't have paintwork done to it too I guess? Or there something else wrong with it.
> 
> Can you even reject a car for one scratch that they have promised to fix??


I assume when you checked this car out it didnt have the damage and when you went to pick it up the damage was there?, i simply wouldn't want a car that had the whole site painted, i take my paint gauge with me even when buying new cars, any sign of a paint job and I run a mile, i.e if I was to check your A1 in the future I wouldn't buy it.

The choice is yours but i have never seen a 100% convincing paint job especially by a dealer, alot of people don't care or wouldn't notice though, I would prefer to have the scratch over the paint job.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Audi CS state I am well within my rights to reject- I could do but I cant face the prospect of checking more cars with more damage or worst still paint which I wouldn't even know was OEM or not!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sat1983 said:


> Audi CS state I am well within my rights to reject- I could do but I cant face the prospect of checking more cars with more damage or worst still paint which I wouldn't even know was OEM or not!


More issues than having the entire side of the car repainted, or a huge scratch if not?

This will niggle away you and it'll annoy you. If you keep the scratch your eyes will be instantly drawn to it all the time. You might end up with corrosion too.

If you get the car painted you'll always look and see where it has been painted.

If you wrap the car to hide the scratch you'll always have the issue that the wrap will have to come off at some point. Somewhere along the line someone is going to have to pay to repair it. Most people would walk away after seeing such a scratch when you come to sell.

As others have said, wrapping over fresh paint might end up ruining the paint anyway.

None of the scenarios are a place I would want to be.

You're chopping and changing your mind and coming across as indecisive. Don't get yourself landed with something you'll never be happy with. It's an easy decision as far as I'm concerned if Audi say you're within your rights to reject.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I just wanted a nice car and thought it wasn't too much to ask... I'm not indecisive but as you can appreciate people are giving me so many different opinions!
One one hand someone above says it'll be hidden while the wrap is there and come resale time when it reaches 6 years of age (in 2023!!) it'll look much better than other ones as the wrap will have protected it..

But on the other hand it'll annoy me as you say..... So its kinda hard to make that final decision!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there anything special about this one making you want to keep it (besides the scratch !)



> So its kinda hard to make that final decision!!


Its not a hard decisions for me, theres loads about, i have found one sat on my drive LOL.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

High spec mainly!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sat1983 said:


> I just wanted a nice car and thought it wasn't too much to ask... I'm not indecisive but as you can appreciate people are giving me so many different opinions!
> One one hand someone above says it'll be hidden while the wrap is there and come resale time when it reaches 6 years of age (in 2023!!) it'll look much better than other ones as the wrap will have protected it..
> 
> But on the other hand it'll annoy me as you say..... So its kinda hard to make that final decision!!


I'd bet now you wouldn't have it in 6 years time.

A lot of people buy cars and think they are the best thing ever. A couple of years down the line it losses the original appeal and it's time for something new.

It happens to the majority of people.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well it'll be used for business and wrapped for it- so it is about the only car I can safely say I will be keeping a number of years.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just also noticed it hasn't got the "S Line' badge on the wing- indicating it's already had paint- aaaaargh


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Only got one day to decide- Respray or not!*

My newly acquired car will get some attention at the dealer this Tuesday. Mainly new glass (as it was scratched) new LED headlight (again scratch) and apparently the door scratch can be 'buffed out'. BUT the wing apparently needs spraying and I'm not keen on the idea as it could make things worse.

As you can see on the pic- something burnt through the paint but it aint major- opinions??


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If it were on my car, I'd consider it pretty major. 

If they are doing the work at no cost to you, then get it done


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I assume its still this car ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392086

If so you know my opinion.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I do 182- but in all honesty it ain't that bad at all for the miles- just those couple of points which I feel that unless I buy new will crop up somewhere else on another car. 

Contrary to popular belief I can't find many 16 plates in that spec for the same price!


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

I'd have that painted, wouldn't think twice about it. I'd also send it to a bodyshop of my choice, the dealerships I've worked at would just attempt to SMART repair it in the shed outside and if it's decent they'll send it out if not they'll send it to a bodyshop they're friendly with to rectify it.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Apparently it will be fully painted as they said smart repair would definitely make it look worse...


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Mate just take it to be painted if your not happy afterwards reject it. Cost you nothing so why umm and ahh.

If your happy keep it if not reject


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Paint it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You are the one that will have to live with the car, and your decision, so should decide for yourself.

I appreciate the car may seem a good price, and you can't find another (just now ), but that's no reason to accept damage, even if repaired, and more so resprayed paintwork.

Canvasing opinion means you are unsure and if I was unsure I would reject the car and walk away.

Alan W


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm torn truly! It's 95% fine but there's that part of me that it annoys considering what I paid BUT it's getting wrapped in a few weeks anyway for my business so does it really matter?? Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I merged the threads as we are back at the same query really.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Must be a lot of profit in this car if the dealer are willing to replace full glass panels, headlights and respray full side of the car. Dealers don't do these things for free, it's all built into the price of the car....

I'd walk away and find another, there's thousands of A1s to choose from!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> I merged the threads as we are back at the same query really.


Won't find the answer on here I'm afraid, make a decision and learn to live with it mate.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Must be a lot of profit in this car if the dealer are willing to replace full glass panels, headlights and respray full side of the car. Dealers don't do these things for free, it's all built into the price of the car....
> 
> I'd walk away and find another, there's thousands of A1s to choose from!


there isn't really not on a 2016 one anyway- A1s depreciate slowly!

I guess this thread has taught me one thing: Make your mind up as everyone's opinion is going to be different!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

sat1983 said:


> there isn't really not on a 2016 one anyway- A1s depreciate slowly!
> 
> I guess this thread has taught me one thing: Make your mind up as everyone's opinion is going to be different!


Just because it depreciates slowly doesn't mean there isn't profit. Previous owner likely got about 20% less than the original invoice price of the car back when they traded.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the point of coming on a forum to ask people's opinions if you're not wanting to listen?

The car that you thought was mint other than the scratch is now getting an ever increasing amount of work needing done and possibly past work done too. 

How did you miss that scuff on the wing? 

The bottom line is the car needs to be repaired. It might not be done to a high enough standard. 

You can't wrap the car over fresh paint either. 

I find it hard to believe you won't find a car in better condition and without extensive repairs. 

You do come across as very indecisive. You need to either accept the opinion of the majority to reject the car, or make a decision and stand by it. You're just fumbling around and the salesman will probably realise that too.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You do come across as very indecisive. You need to either accept the opinion of the majority to reject the car, or make a decision and stand by it. You're just fumbling around and the salesman will probably realise that too.


And you're coming across as unhelpful. That's twice you're stating that I'm coming across as indecisive? And that's possibly because it isn't an easy decision. I've got other things going on in my life:

My dad has 2-3 weeks to live so my mind is elsewhere .
I've got a business that I need to set up properly and what with the above it's tough to say the least
And they've sold my P/X and I need a car asap to get me about.

Now that's not to say I accept any old crap the dealer throws at me but having to reject a car is a potential hassle however yes on that occasion I may have to subject to them having a suitable replacement.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sat1983 said:


> And you're coming across as unhelpful. That's twice you're stating that I'm coming across as indecisive? And that's possibly because it isn't an easy decision. I've got other things going on in my life:
> 
> My dad has 2-3 weeks to live so my mind is elsewhere .
> I've got a business that I need to set up properly and what with the above it's tough to say the least
> ...


I'm not being unhelpful. I've been as direct as possible and telling you straight to stop you wasting time going around in circles, which is what is happening.

You are coming across as very indecisive you've created two threads to ask the same question and keep changing your mind what you will or won't accept. It makes for frustrating reading.

Sorry about your dad, but please don't throw that into things to make me sound bad. That's totally unfair. I wouldn't be wasting time with the car, or hours on this forum, in these circumstances. I'm only responding on the topic.

You never/rarely get your part exchange back if you reject. It's not hard to organise a hire car, or buy a banger, in the meantime. You can't force them to find a suitable replacement, but the garage might be happy to do this to retain some profit. If you're not in a position to reject the car your options have closed.

Just looking at your history, you appear to pick cars with issues and have suffered the issues of dealer repairs before. Metallic grey is harder than white to paint.

You can't wrap fresh paint. So you are stuck on this front too.

The car needs fixed and I wouldn't wrap it and ignore it. The wrap will have to come off at some point and money will have to be spent. If someone else takes the wrap off after you sell, and finds the issues, don't be surprised to see a damaging internet thread on the matter.

Given the extent of the damage to your car, and the value, this is a very easy decision to make for me. Reject the car and find a good one. I'd also take someone along who can inspect the car to see such issues.

Don't let the matter drag on. Normally all the stalling comes from the other end, but they've told you that you can reject.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

We could go on all day and night couldn't we Kerr?
Yes picking up nearly new cars hasn't been a great experience for me over the years- I'm clearly no expert... The polisher through the paint mark was done after I bought it however.... 
And the dad comment wasn't thrown in there to make you feel bad- jeez it didn't even cross my mind- I was merely stating that a lot is happening at the moment and I didn't need the aggro on top.
Rejecting is a hassle and I do maintain that the next car may be no better- it may have been painted just like mine would- and I'd be none the wiser.

It's not indecisiveness- I'm just not clued up enough- and I suspect a lot of people aren't.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

No way i'd be accepting that car.

Aggro or not, another POV is that if you reject the car, that's one less worry on your mind when, understandably, you already have a lot to think about elsewhere in your life.

I suspect, however, you're wanting us to tell you what you 'want' to hear rather (i.e it'll be fine, accept the car etc) rather than the reality (i.e reject and find another, it's hardly a rare car).

This thread could go on for another 12 months and you'd still be no closer to making a decision.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Wading in here. TBH if your dad's not well, then you need to focus your efforts and your mind on him. The car (whether it's this one or another one) will still be there a few months or years down the line. By the sound of things, your dad won't be. My condolences to you and your family. I'd spend more time with him as that's irreplaceable than a car that you could sell or swap frequently.

Having said all that, look at what others have said: don't wrap fresh paint. So either leave it as it is and wrap the car. You'll have to spend money later repairing it (or it may be deemed acceptable wear and tear for its age). Alternatively, reject it and get a car that's not been painted so that you can wrap it without issues to the paintwork.


----------

